# Tee Shirt



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

In the market for some new T shirts as most of mine are >20 years old. Came across these on the Salty Dog page of ifish: 









Sawtooth National Forest by spatium-natura


The Sawtooth National Forest is in the heart of Idaho. Show your love for our public lands with this nature inspired design.




www.teepublic.com





Might be good to wear to a Mike Lee town hall.


----------



## Cryptomaniac (9 mo ago)

Nowadays, T-shirts with prints are becoming more and more popular. They are considered a great way to stand out from the gray mass, showing exactly what you love so much with a print on your T-shirt. There are a huge number of very diverse options for what kind of print you can apply. In addition, there is a separate category of T–shirts with a variety of jokes - they were among the first to be printed on such clothes, lifting the mood of others and those who wear such things. You can do a similar one using matohash.com


----------

